# Part loan or riding school lessons??



## Irishdiamond (11 October 2016)

I'm still on the fence what to do, lessons are so expensive especially for 1 hour of following the leader. I'm really considering looking for a horse to share but I'm so nervous of the initial days.
I feel like I need to know everything before loaning. I spent years at pony club helping out but can't get the same horse time now as an adult so struggling to progress. 

Do I stay in lessons or loan? I'm feeling worried as I've never loaned a horse and feel like there is pressure to know everything and do it right, when as we all know with horses, sometimes trial and error happens. 

I've read and reread the BHS stage 1 and do  know a good bit of it but lack practical experience. I've not tacked up/rugged in maybe 8 years hence why I'm nervous to do something wrong. Theoretically I know what to do but haven't done it for so long. 

Those who restarted riding as adults. Did you get back into lessons and how long for or did you loan/buy?? 

I suppose it's the other eyes watching every move you make That puts me off.
With riding school horses they're ridden by everyone so not as much pressure.


----------



## Abi90 (11 October 2016)

I got back into riding after a 4 year break and came to the same conclusion as you that it was too expensive paying for lessons.

I had never owned before but had considerable experience from working at a stud yard throughout my teen and uni years. So I decided to buy my own about 6 months into restarting. I was initially on DIY and whilst I was coping I was terrified of killing my horse so moved onto part livery on a busier yard for a bit of extra support. I did not know everything by any means and this year has been a learning curve but with the right support sometimes learning by experience is the best way.

I'm now looking for a sharer as my work commitments have changed. I don't expect them to know everything but am comfortable as I know there will be support at the yard when I'm not there. To be honest, as long as someone has some knowledge shows willing to learn and admits where they may have shortcomings, as long as it wouldn't be at detriment to my horse, I'd be happy. Everyone has to learn somewhere!


----------



## Shay (11 October 2016)

You should keep on with lessons if you part loan or share.  Lessons are cheaper than in an RS and usually one to one rather than group.  It is really important to keep having lessons, no matter how experienced you are.  But it is even more important coming back into riding or with a new horse.  Factor at least one lesson a fortnight for a few months at least.

You'll find you fall back into knowing how to tack / rug etc quite quickly.  You can take the BHS Horse owners certificate if you feel you want some sort of back up - but you'll find you've got the hang of it back very fast.  It would probably help if you could find an  owner who will walk you through their routine and how they like things done.  They can give you the confidence to get started.

Stepping into loaning / sharing (I suspect you mean a share rather than a loan) and into buying for the first time is scary.  being at a RS won't help remind you of the practical elements.  But if you haven't even sat on a horse in a while a few RS lessons or hacks will help you get back into the feel of riding again.


----------



## jemstar (11 October 2016)

Irishdiamond said:



			I'm still on the fence what to do, lessons are so expensive especially for 1 hour of following the leader. I'm really considering looking for a horse to share but I'm so nervous of the initial days.
I feel like I need to know everything before loaning. I spent years at pony club helping out but can't get the same horse time now as an adult so struggling to progress. 

Do I stay in lessons or loan? I'm feeling worried as I've never loaned a horse and feel like there is pressure to know everything and do it right, when as we all know with horses, sometimes trial and error happens. 

I've read and reread the BHS stage 1 and do  know a good bit of it but lack practical experience. I've not tacked up/rugged in maybe 8 years hence why I'm nervous to do something wrong. Theoretically I know what to do but haven't done it for so long. 

Those who restarted riding as adults. Did you get back into lessons and how long for or did you loan/buy?? 

I suppose it's the other eyes watching every move you make That puts me off.
With riding school horses they're ridden by everyone so not as much pressure.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you could try private lessons for a bit if you don't like group ones? And ask if they will let you tack up so you feel more confident if you do want to share/loan. You really don't need to know everything if you are sharing as Abi90 has said. If you're honest about your ability and show that you're keen to learn I'm sure you'll find an owner who is happy for you share their horse. It won't take you long to get back in the swing of things. You're already riding so that's a good start!

I had a 14 year break and had a few lessons to get back into riding (my god I was so rusty!) I found I wanted more than lessons very quickly so I looked for a share and I've been a sharer for the last 6 years. Yes people may watch when you're riding sometimes but don't worry about that, just concentrate on what you're doing. They are probably thinking nice things anyway! People are never as critical as we are to ourselves. Having lessons on the horse you are sharing will help a lot. The bond you get with a share horse is so much better than having lessons on a riding school horse.

Having said that I'm going back to riding lessons as and when I can afford them as I don't have time for a share at the moment. I'm gutted about it and I'll miss my share horse so much. Maybe one day I can go back to sharing or maybe owning (I can dream!)


----------



## Irishdiamond (11 October 2016)

jemstar said:



			Maybe you could try private lessons for a bit if you don't like group ones? And ask if they will let you tack up so you feel more confident if you do want to share/loan. You really don't need to know everything if you are sharing as Abi90 has said. If you're honest about your ability and show that you're keen to learn I'm sure you'll find an owner who is happy for you share their horse. It won't take you long to get back in the swing of things. You're already riding so that's a good start!

I had a 14 year break and had a few lessons to get back into riding (my god I was so rusty!) I found I wanted more than lessons very quickly so I looked for a share and I've been a sharer for the last 6 years. Yes people may watch when you're riding sometimes but don't worry about that, just concentrate on what you're doing. They are probably thinking nice things anyway! People are never as critical as we are to ourselves. Having lessons on the horse you are sharing will help a lot. The bond you get with a share horse is so much better than having lessons on a riding school horse.

Having said that I'm going back to riding lessons as and when I can afford them as I don't have time for a share at the moment. I'm gutted about it and I'll miss my share horse so much. Maybe one day I can go back to sharing or maybe owning (I can dream!)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your reply  I've honestly ridden at every riding school within an hours drive and can't find one that I really love. The one I really like has an indoor so so small and Cantering a big horse is always a risk as it feels like shes gonna slip. 

I had worked out if I ride 1 hour a week and get one private a month it'll cost £110 a month. I can get really great private lessons but they are £40 per 30 mins and after warming up dosent leave much time. 

It just seems so complicated, I was going to ask to loan a riding school horse I love but I know I'll be constantly watched and shouted at if I do anything not the BHS way. 

I can totally relate, when we have enough money there is no time and vice versa! Lessons are easily fit into a lifestyle but it just dosent match up to spending your days off with your horse!


----------



## jemstar (11 October 2016)

Irishdiamond said:



			Thank you for your reply  I've honestly ridden at every riding school within an hours drive and can't find one that I really love. The one I really like has an indoor so so small and Cantering a big horse is always a risk as it feels like shes gonna slip. 

I had worked out if I ride 1 hour a week and get one private a month it'll cost £110 a month. I can get really great private lessons but they are £40 per 30 mins and after warming up dosent leave much time. 

It just seems so complicated, I was going to ask to loan a riding school horse I love but I know I'll be constantly watched and shouted at if I do anything not the BHS way. 

I can totally relate, when we have enough money there is no time and vice versa! Lessons are easily fit into a lifestyle but it just dosent match up to spending your days off with your horse!
		
Click to expand...

 That's a shame. Sharing including lessons could cost a similar amount or possibly more but you'll get more out of it.

Sharing at a private yard instead of a riding school will allow you to find your own way a bit more. I'm not sure I could do things the BHS way all the time (if at all!)

I know, its the pits isn't it. Sharing is a huge commitment, but much less so than owning. Maybe have a look at some ads and reply to some you like and just see how you get on!


----------



## louf (13 October 2016)

I was in a similar situation. I went back to lessons after a long break when I had my daughter etc. After 3 years of lessons I shared briefly (it didn't work out - i had a bad fall) and then shared at a private yard until the owner moved - which helped with my confidence hugely. I then loaned - again briefly - the horse moved to the yard where I was sharing previously and although it didn't work out I went on to buy my lovely mare nearly 3 years ago. 
Loaning (and sharing) gave me so much knowledge and confidence I felt able to buy my girl with support from my YO and others at the yard. I recently moved yards after 3 years and feel much more confident about knowing how to look after her and her wants and needs because of the support I got. 
To be honest I got bored of riding school lessons as I didn't feel I was progressing hugely with a group and although it was the best way to get back into riding and I'm glad I did it I now have private lessons which have helped both me and my girl hugely. 
Buying her was the best thing for me. 
Good luck


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (14 October 2016)

I have started riding 4 years ago at 44 years old (never did before!).
I have started with 1 hour private lesson every week (with some hacking once I could canter).
After about 6 months I wanted to increase the amount of time in the saddle so found a part loan.
The horse was on full livery so I could just turn up on my day and ride.
However I did take a stable management course and did pay for a lesson with the horse (to learn how to tack up,etc..)
I was also taking lesson with the horse every two weeks.
After a few months there was some (medical) problem with the horse so stopped loaning.
Then I found a horse to part loan (3 days/week) at a riding school but then again I had to have some lessons.
I was used to cobs and it was a big bouncy finer horse..however it was quite expensive and I had to muck out/etc on my days.
I tough it would be about the same ££ to get my own horse!

So after only one year of riding I bought my own horse (from the riding school).
I still have lessons but maybe 1-2 a month.

Now I am looking to part loan my horse but he is on full livery so I will be asking for £120/month for two days a week.

You can probably find cheaper options with a horse on DIY if you do morning/evenings on your days.
Sometimes the owners are just happy to have someone to cover some days and do not ask for much.
I personally would not mind showing the person how to tack up and the routine.

Good luck!


----------

